# Our Vizsla Puppy is Having Weird Eating Problems!



## chuckNashley (May 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I wrote a few months ago about which dog foods were good. Here is the story:

Our breeder was feeding Eagle Pack for puppies and we switched him to Holistic Select Puppy. As few weeks went by and he wasn't eating his food. So we put like 7 foods in front of him and he chose Orijen puppy. He was doing fine, but again he won't eat the food.

We have mixed in Natural Balance (potato and duck), Blue (puppy), and professional. We also bought Orijen Fish, but he won't touch the fish AT ALL and has threw-up 4 times after eating it.

We have also added RAW (S&C - Duck Patties) with Orijen - which he gobbles up.

He seems to love the Natural Balance, Blue, and Professional. But now, he has thrown-up again when we feed him in the morning right after he eats. It's very weird.

We don't know if he is drinking water too fast after eating or what. 

he is looking a "little thin," but we exercise him a lot! We want to put some meat on his bones!

Has anyone had these issues? We want to keep him on Orijen or a comparable food. Any suggestions? Comments?

Thanks!

Chuck and Ash

Our puppy is about 6 months


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

It sounds like your pup has had a lot of food changes in a very short time! I would pick one kibble and stick with it. If you want him on Orijen then that's what he should eat. You decide, not him. He might have developed into being a picky eater....so now you may have to play hard ball! LOL...:biggrin:

How much are you feeding him at a time?

We just got a new pup and he was not eating too well at first too. I think our breeder let him free feed, so he thought he could just graze. I do not free feed so he is learning to eat everything when it's first put down. What I do is put his food down for about 20 minutes. He either eats it or not. If after 20 minutes there is still food in his bowl, I pick it up, and he eats it at the next feeding time. He has caught on real quick and now is starting to eat his whole meal when I first put it down. Another thing that has helped with his eating is for me to wet his Orijen with some warm water and let it sit before I feed. I noticed that he was having trouble chewing the large kibble. Wetting it makes it a bit softer for him to chew plus I think it makes it a bit more "smelly" which he seems to like.


----------



## chuckNashley (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for your feedback...

We don't free feed and we've tried to pick up the food in 20 minutes, but he is still not hungry! Well, at least in the mornings.

We feed 1.5 cups in the morning and 1.5-2.0 cups in the evening.

I'm wondering if he just doesn't like fish foods. In addition, he ate this morning "NATURAL BALANCE" and threw it up immediately after he ate. It's REALLY weird!!!

I'm not sure why he does that ONLY in the mornings! Ideas? Maybe I should ask our vet.

But I know one thing, he does not like Orijen Fish at ALL. Strange! I think we have a very picky puppy!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I wonder if he's just eating too much at a feeding or eating too fast. Kinda like we feel if we over eat....

Does he vomit in the AM no matter what kibble he is eating or is it just with the NB?

I know that in the AM my rottie would vomit sometimes if he ate too fast. I think it was from haivng an empty stomach during the night and then getting up and wolfing down his breakfast. I just fed him a smaller amount and made sure he ate it slower and that seemed to help.


----------



## chuckNashley (May 3, 2010)

*Will Try That...*

That is what we are trying now....:smile:


----------

